# It is, all about the tank lights



## mike j (Jun 26, 2014)

I remember a great Caber saying that once... or more. Grabbed this 1935 Silver king (I think) at spring Copake. The only before photo was taken by Dean (dfa42) in the seller's a van about 2 mins. before I bought it. See his Copake photo's. Got it back from the welder monday, finally & mocked it up.


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2014)

*Apparently I'm the only one feeling the love*

That's OK, it's kind of like some of my jokes! Seriously though, This is a work bike, being the new dingy to my vintage airstream esque, adirondack camp, pop-up camper. Having just replaced my '48 Compax, which replaced the '57 Spitfire rat, that got me back into this, in the first place. Thanks to my limited aluminum forming skills, it sports both head & taillights, which can come in handy on late provision runs. Since all of my "camping" is near large bodies of water, I don't need a lot of gearing, although I may add a two speed kick back.


----------



## TammyN (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice! Doe you have photos of the camper popped up, or of the interior?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 2, 2014)

Amazing job Mike on both the bike and the camper! Will you be bringing the bike to Howes Cavern? Id love to see it in person!
-Brian


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 2, 2014)

let's see that thang _lit!_


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Tammy, Brian & RJ, will try to post photo's of it opened up, having technical difficulties, but they're temporary. Definitely looking forward to the Howe Caverns show, one of my favorites, bringing both, & hope to light it up in the next couple of days.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2014)

"Its all about the Tanklights"....."a great Cabe member said"....well, not sure if that fore mentioned member is a "great Caber" but, he sure is one that has alot to say....lol
And it is how I feel about the concept of tanklights.

Mike,
There is something really appealing with the aluminum framed Sliver Kings ....I know what it might be...it has no paint that can get scratched.
But one with a tanklight and tailights gives me goosebumps.

Please post some pictures showing the front view of the tanklight bezel......It is all about the tanklights!!!!
And a rear view of the tailight assembly.
And please add the pics to the "Tanklight Photo Album" thread.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42356-Tanklight-photo-album&highlight=tanklight+album

Very nice looking bike for sure!!! Great job!!!!

Oh, and I love the bike rack!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2014)

Tammy, Here it is, popped up, w/ the former & new dinghy's. Will post additional photo's in the "Birds of a feather" thread, as this is what got me back into this obsession  in the first place. JD & RJ, will get the tank lights  fired up & posted soon, Thanks all.


----------



## TammyN (Jul 6, 2014)

mike j said:


> Tammy, Here it is, popped up, w/ the former & new dinghy's. Will post additional photo's in the "Birds of a feather" thread, as this is what got me back into this obsession  in the first place. JD & RJ, will get the tank lights  fired up & posted soon, Thanks all.




That's cool, and very creative!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 6, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> let's see that thang _lit!_




X2....they look like afterburners.  Light em!


----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2014)

Lit up, still working on the switching.


----------

